# US Amps AX-2000 very good condition, monster amp!



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup its mine, feel free to ask any questions. 

Here's the link!

US AMPS AX-2000 AMP Plexi still clean! 200 Amps | eBay

If you guys know anyone looking for a strong amp like this let me know, I can end it early for the right offer. :laugh::laugh:


----------

